# Powerpoint - Countdown



## Hansen01 (16. März 2008)

Ich braue Hilfe!
Weiß jemand  wie ich einen kleinen "Countdown-Zähler" in meine Power Point Präsentation einbauen kann?
Der Zähler soll von 20 Minute Rückwerts runter laufen. Es sollen Minuten und Sekunden angezeigt werden. Der Hintergrund soll sich in Abhängigkeit des Zählers ändern. Am Anfang ist der Hintergrund rot, bei 1 Minute gelb und bei abgelaufener Zeit rot.  
Ganz toll wäre auch noch wenn der Zähler bei abgelaufener Zeit im negativeren weiterläuft.


----------



## SchlauerWolf (16. März 2008)

Mach doch ne Präsentation wo sich jede Sek. der Bildschirm also damit die Zeit ändert.

Was anderes geht glaubig nicht.

Edit:
Vielleicht hilft dir ja auch das hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/office-anwendungen/161103-15-minuten-countdown-powerpoint.html

Ist glaubig sogar noch besser!


----------



## Hansen01 (16. März 2008)

Danke für die Antwort.
Der Link ist gar nicht so schlicht, wie bekomme ich das aber mit dem ändern der Hintergrundfarbe hin.


----------



## SchlauerWolf (16. März 2008)

Da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen ... aber denke mal das Google bestimmt ne Antwort ausgibt.


----------

